# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  на флешке появились ярлыки вместо папок (заявка №70035)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
на флешках вместо папок появились ярлыки. Это вирус. В папке RECYCLER файл 0x2D9FA278.exe который невидит мой антивирус. Что делать?
Дата обращения: 08.05.2011 15:31:23
Номер заявки: 70035

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*08.05.2011 17:20:05* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *H:\\autorun.inf* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 16499 байт дата файла: 08.05.2011 15:19:00 детект других антивирусов: NOD32: Зловред INF/Autorun.gen trojan; Avast4: Зловред INF:AutoRun-AX [Wrm] *H:\\RECYCLER\\0x2D9FA278.exe* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.WormDrop.di
 размер: 130049 байт дата файла: 07.05.2011 8:27:12 версия: "1,0,0,0" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.52571; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Kazy.11622; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Users\\User\\AppData\\Local\\Temp\\5BE5.tmp* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 89600 байт дата файла: 08.05.2011 16:19:38 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.Tdss.5098; VBA32: Зловред OScope.Trojan-Dropper.TDSS.25421; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.214742 *C:\\Users\\User\\AppData\\Roaming\\Sicsck.exe* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.WormDrop.di
 размер: 130049 байт дата файла: 07.05.2011 8:27:12 версия: "1,0,0,0" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.52571; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Kazy.11622; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Users\\User\\AppData\\Roaming\\Sicsck.exe* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.WormDrop.di
 размер: 130049 байт версия: "1,0,0,0" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.52571; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Kazy.11622; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen

----------


## CyberHelper

08.05.2011 22:23:51 лечение успешно завершено

----------

